

Ask HN: Review my startup - gilmanyu

Hey guys. A friend and I are building a small web app and we would love to get some feedback. Are we providing enough value for the users? Is there enough information on the homepage for people to sign up?
Here's the page, would enjoy your feedback! http://gratifyapp.me<p>Regards from Gilman
======
hsuster
Initial reaction: the homepage has too much abstract marketing verbiage, e.g.
"Do Less. Achieve more" and "Boost your productivity."

What you failed to answer with your homepage is exactly what the product is
and what exactly you're trying to solve. Unless I am genuinely interested or
came to your site via a referral, I'm most likely not going to stick around to
read the copy beyond what's in the hero, let alone view the screenshots
further down the page (which BTW loads unbelievably slow).

Be direct and to the point. Clearly show what your product is without pouring
the marketing gravvy all over it.

Other than that, the product itself looks great, though the design reminds me
very much of outlook.com. Good luck!

~~~
gilmanyu
Thank you for your valuable feedback hsuster! Totally agree with your points.

Gratify is actually more like a combination of to-do list and done list as you
will be given an option to add your completed tasks/ project into your
achievement dashboard. I guess I would definitely spill out more on product
features instead the marketing terms. Thanks again and let you guys know after
I change it!

------
xauronx
I can't read the black text where it overlaps the blurred purple square.

I'm not sure if I have a plugin that's causing it, but when I'm scrolling and
hover over "Laser Focus" it stops my scrolling.

I'm having a really hard time figuring out exactly what the app is. I think
some bold blue subtext next to gratify that says "A process management tool to
gratify everyone" or something like that. A short blurb that gives a clue what
you're dealing with.

------
trez
look nice but not really different from other (or the difference is not clear
after a quick review). I am using todoist and I don't think I would ever pay
for a TODO app without having a long free subscription first. I hope that
helps

~~~
gilmanyu
Thanks for the feedback! I would definitely try some other copy to see it
works better.

